

Ask HN: Instead of Finding a Cofounder, find a Startup to Merge with? - arikrak

I&#x27;ve been searching for a cofounder for a while, but it seems the best developers aren&#x27;t looking to join another startup since they&#x27;re working on their own.<p>Would it make more sense for solo-founders to search for other solo or small startups to merge with instead of looking for &#x27;available&#x27; cofounders?<p>In case people are interested in this, I created a google form for signups: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startupmerge.com
======
pushkargaikwad
Pretty good initiative but you want to be careful, merger of 2 startups who
are not doing well won't make a successful one (successful once normally don't
have finding a co-founder as high priority nor they will merge easily with
others).

Always make sure, your personality, character and goals matches with the other
person, the rest is all secondary.

~~~
arikrak
That's true, but I think 2 solo-projects can sometimes combine to be achieve
more than they could separately.

------
arikrak
Here's the link: [http://startupmerge.com](http://startupmerge.com)

